

Programmer/partner wanted - wturner

Hi,<p>My name is Bill Turner.
I teach at the Expressions College For Digital Arts in Emeryville Ca.<p>
I'm currently looking for a programmer/co partner for a Wikipedia-style project that will be a data base of information pertaining to a particular nitch industry. This project will also have user uploaded videos and forums. This will be a commercial venture.<p>If you're a programmer that lives in the bay area X preferably the East bay and are interested in hearing more send me an email 
At:    oneokayfella@gmail.com<p>Thanks
Bill
======
wturner
No, I am not a pirate of the caribbean. However, as soon as I get wealthy I
intend on buying a very large boat.

"yargh"

------
superjared
Yargh, but are you out of Davy Jones' Locker yet?

------
hollerith
When evaluating prospective partners, the business plan the partner wants to
pursue is not essential information. In fact PG ISTR recommends settling on
partners before settling on a business plan. You do not want to post a list of
skills you claim to have or a list of places you were enrolled or employed or
something that might provide evidence that you really have those skills?

~~~
rms
He says he teaches at an art school, so presumably he is a quite competent web
designer.

~~~
jsnx
ph34r!

------
ambiversive
I only develop websites for niches, sorry.

~~~
mattmaroon
I'm normally not one for spell checking other people, but I'm upvoting this.

